
4 Things Startups Can Do to Better Manage Interns (written by a Startup Intern) - nickfrost
https://everywhere.pluot.co/4-things-startups-can-do-to-better-manage-interns-dbacc23f7b09#.pypis1bw4
======
goldenbeet
Definitely agree with the 4 things mentioned, but what about also advocating
for 1:1 mentors for the interns? When I was interning, my mentor was an
invaluable asset and I wouldn't be the developer I am today without his help.

------
flukus
Do start ups have interns? When you're trying to turn out an MVP with a
handful of people I wouldn't have thought interns would be the top priority.

